

Opera adds a splash page to celebrate 15 years of web innovation - melito
http://www.opera.com/
Make sure you clear your cookies to catch the splash page
======
Donald
Out of curiosity, here's Opera's homepage from 10 Jan 1998:

[http://web.archive.org/web/19980110221024/http://operasoftwa...](http://web.archive.org/web/19980110221024/http://operasoftware.com/)
(via the Wayback Machine)

Edit: Hacker News in Opera 3.0: <http://imgur.com/FPYc.png>

~~~
peregrine
It actually did an okay job.

------
buugs
That's one of the coolest websites I've seen in a while I remember doing
something similar in middle school.

But it goes away after a cookie.

~~~
nirmal
I saw a different page and started to wonder if they were doing AB testing :).

~~~
jonah
I like that the click through is to /?mode=forreals

------
parenthesis
I like that the computer depicted in the animated gifs looks like it's from 15
years ago.

~~~
gamache
I'd wager the .gif is that old. Running strings(1) on it turned up
'NETSCAPE2.0'.

------
tdavis
Some of the nostalgic things about the "old web" have modern incantations, if
you look for them. For instance, the awesome spinning "construction" icons
have been replaced by "Beta" tags.

~~~
mahmud
Yep, it says so in Painting The Web, a fine book on graphics design for the
left-brained neanderthal :-P

------
visitor4rmindia
Opera is a classy browser. It's fast, efficient, and has a lovely interface. I
love it and I really wish it was more popular.

Happy Birthday Opera! Here's hoping you get more love this year - you deserve
it! <http://www.opera.com/portal/15/>

~~~
symesc
Are you using Opera on a PC, Linuxbox or Mac?

I've use Opera recently on my Mac and find it nowhere close to Safari or
Firefox in terms of elegance and feature set. Gestures won't work via the
trackpad and Google Docs won't load. Clunky.

~~~
kvh
I use it on my mbp. I agree the feature set is inferior, but its the only
browser that can handle the 50+ tabs i like to have open at once. ff3 eats up
cpu and overheats things.

~~~
gdee
hmm... I usually have 300+ tabs open (6-8 windows, 2-3 processes) with FF3
with no slowdown... (XP/C2D/4G)

